# VB 6 Rechnen mit Variablen



## nicok (12. Oktober 2006)

Also ich hab 2 Variablen a und b ...

Beiden Variablen werden Werte zugewießen

a = 3
b = 5

So dann gibts noch Variable c...

Ich wollte jetzt das die Summe aus a und b c ergibt...

Also so :

c = a + b

Wenn ich dann aber den Wert der Variable c mit der Messagebox abrufe kommt :

35

Es wird also nicht addiert .. Wo liegt der Fehler ? Ich habe alle Varibalen als String dekliniert !


----------



## Shakie (12. Oktober 2006)

Da liegt der Fehler:


nicok hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe alle Varibalen als String dekliniert !


Wenn du Strings miteinander "addierst", dann werden die Strings lediglich aneinandergerreiht.
Du solltest also lieber gleich mit beispielsweise Integer-Variablen rechnen oder die String-Variablen nach Integer konvertieren:

```
c = CInt(a) + CInt(b)
```

Und übrigens: es heißt "deklarieren"...Deklinieren bedeutet etwas anderes


----------

